# Help!



## 18548 (Apr 10, 2005)

I normally post on the main board but think perhaps this one is a lil better suited this time. I'm in my first year of uni and i'm really struggling. I can't keep up with the workload, am really struggling to do any of it cus i feel pretty crappy and don't like my uni halls or anything and now they're suggesting tht i'm maybe slightly depressed. What do you guys reckon on managing uni? I don't know what to do, i don't want to stay here but i don't want to do anything else either, i feel like i'm tying myself in knots and don't know what to do anymore. please help!


----------



## 22443 (Apr 12, 2005)

Do you not like the people, the atmosphere at college? Do you think you'd like it more if you weren't struggling with IBS? Last year I had a hard time getting to know people and going out and blamed it on my IBS...this year, I've got my IBS pretty much under control but still find myself hating the college atmosphere. For awhile I was considering transferring but I'm dealing with it day by day and slowly it's getting better. Maybe it'll get better for you too...it's kind of hard adjusting to college life at first.


----------



## 18548 (Apr 10, 2005)

i don't know what i don't like. i thought i'd love it. i think i find the setup here hard. not just cus of my ibs though that doesn't help. i'll see what my parents say this wknd. don't really know what's best to do to improve matters.


----------



## 13723 (Oct 18, 2005)

I know for my self and dealing with IBS and GERD I had to take a lighter load of classes. It took me 2years longer than most people to get through my degree, but Iâ€™m just glad I finished and didn't give up under the complications of having IBS and GERD. My first year was difficult and in my second semester of my first year I had to drop a few courses when the load became to much. I was very embarrassed doing this, but looking back now, its better than how I would have felt if I quit all together.


----------



## 18548 (Apr 10, 2005)

thankyou.i don't know if i can drop things but that might be worth thinking about. I don't really want to take extra time though. I'll be here 4yrs anyway if i stick it out and all my friends would be moving on. Today things are a little bit clearer though, haven't been as down and reckon i might just about manage. Prob completely change my mind tomorrow! it just seems really stupid cus my ibs isn't that bad at the mo when i think about what it can be like but i still feel just generally ill which makes it very difficult. and i need more sleep! argh!!!!!!! lol anyway, at least i can laugh today, makes a change from crying. thanks for the advice, any more is very very welcome i'm taking it all on board cus this is obv pretty serious decisions so........thanks


----------



## 13723 (Oct 18, 2005)

I know how you feel, some days seemed better than others. Sometimes itâ€™s just a matter of taking it one day at a time. I hate to say it, but I think part of the way I got through was by controlling the IBS as much as I can (which was very hard with cafeteria food) and just getting used to the discomfort.Best of wishes, Im off to drop off a resume. Fingures crossed on this one.


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

Hey Cat, I'm in my third year of college, so I'd like to offer a little advice







. First, just relax. Just sit back and think about what exactly is wrong with your life right now. Do you miss your parents? Are you having money problems? There's a LOT involved in going to college. Especially if you move out of your parents house (into dorms, or an apartment/flat).I hate to say it, but most people do bad their first semester. I was no exception. I only passed 2 of my 4 classes. It's a big transition. Much harder than high school.I would recommend possibly dropping a class, as someone already suggested. If you don't, it will hurt your overall GPA (Grade Point Average) to fail. And honestly, a lot of your friends are probably having the same troubles as you. Have you talked to them about it? Maybe they could help you. I guess that's all I can suggest for now. But good luck! and try to keep at it! If it gets to be too much, don't be ashamed to drop a class or two. It's VERY common.


----------



## 18548 (Apr 10, 2005)

heythanks guys. Trying to relax. isn't easy though, especially cus i share a room and my roommate is nice but not the easiest to live with. don't even feel like i can read in bed cus of the light etc.i'm at home at the mo. don't really miss my parents though i do miss the family atmosphere. Halls really aren't the easiest to live in. I know it's a big transition but i don't seem to be coping as well as most ppl. In fact, don't think i'm coping at all! Don't know if i can drop a class under the scottish system or not. don't think i can but i only need to retain permission to proceed, which is all i'm aiming for at the mo. just not even sure if uni's the right thing for me now but don't know what else i'd do.yes i've got some lovely friends who've been a huge help and been brilliant. Wouldn't have got this far without them.argh!!!!!!!


----------



## 18548 (Apr 10, 2005)

just got back to uni. all journey i was fine, kinda looking forward to seeing people, manageing to be positive and think happy thoughts. arrived here nd was like finally home!!! (journey slightly longer than intended, car to bus station broke down........) then as soon as i got into hall and up to my room i was getting more and more down and wanted to get the hell out of hall as fast as i possibly could. am shattered and want to sleep but i really can't relax in this building. is it me or the halls or what?!? just weird, was totally fine til then, but as soon as i got through the doors.......







home should be a happy place


----------

